# In-line temp and pH probes ... how?



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen some posts here with pictures of DIY CO2 reactors and some have shown temp and pH probes built into the units. Looks like that they are fitted into a PVC tee. Here's a link to one: shows in-line pH probe

How does the probe connect to the PVC?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

In-line water probes - The Planted Tank Forum


----------

